# smoked salmon



## morkdach (Dec 8, 2007)

NEED IDEAS ON HOW TO SMOKE A SALMON FILLET
hi i'm a newbee here have a homemade stainless smoker been testing and changing things for 2 1/2 years now. smoker does its part now its my turn. i have turkey,chicken,ribs and sholders close to supper almost got the briskett down but what about salmon.I'm here in the middle of kansas in an ice storm at present time.i'll have to try this later they have nice fresh fillets at sams today any help would be great THANKS


----------



## pescadero (Dec 8, 2007)

I have seen very few subjects on SMF that are as controversial as this. It almost always boils down to what you mean by "Smoked Salmon". For example if you mean traditionally smoked until done as in 'finger food', then it requires brining, drying to form pellicil, and then smoking, low and slow until cured and done and ready to eat. This can end up being a two day process.  And, this ends up being snack food and not dinner or a meal in any sense of the word. There are many recipies available for this, if that is your goal. 

But some people want to simple impart some smokey flavor to a fillet and call that 'Smoked Salmon'. They then proceed to 'cook' it in some standard way, such as broil in oven, grill, continue to cook in the smoker until ready for the table, and on and on.

There is no 'right' or 'wrong'. It is just a case of you deciding what you want it to end up like.

You might take a few minutes and scroll down through the Fish Forum. Many, many posts with different ideas and suggestions. I think you are going to need to zero in on the result you are seeking, before any of us will know how to answer you. 

If this post is anything like previous ones, members will respond with what they like to do and it might not have any bearing on what you want to do.  That usually happens because, as in this case, the question is not specific enough.  No offense intended.  Just urging you to post more information.

Try to tell us the result you are seeking. How you invision it looking, tasting, the texture and the final cooking method. Once we know that, you will get some very good and specific advice.

Good luck,

Skip


----------



## morkdach (Dec 8, 2007)

THANKS this tells you i know nothing about smoking fish was just looking to throw it in the smoke and and eat it


----------



## richtee (Dec 8, 2007)

Sounds like ya better give him the "Cooked smoked" version Skip...you da master...


----------



## morkdach (Dec 8, 2007)

any help greatly appricitated kind have the hungers for smoked salmon.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 9, 2007)

Mork and I have been exchanging E-Mail, behind the scenes.  I think that he has all the basics to make a stab at a nice Salmon fillet.  He is facing weather issues and so may not get at it for a few days, but he will keep us posted as soon as he gives it a try.

Meanwhile Mork, let us know if you have any more questions or if there is anything else we can do to help.

Skip


----------



## richtee (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the help, Skip!

POINTS!


----------



## pescadero (Dec 9, 2007)

My Pleasure !

Points were a nice surprise and greatly appreciated.

Skip


----------



## morkdach (Dec 9, 2007)

*skip Was So Helpful I Think I Can A Great Fillet The First Time .will Keep You Informed How It Goes In A Couple Of Weeks Thanks Skip*


----------



## pescadero (Dec 9, 2007)

My pleasure. . . 

We will be watching for the results !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Skip


----------

